# Freehand: Grafik beschneiden



## Harzteufel (19. Mai 2003)

Hallo,
ich weiss, dass es in Freehand eine Möglichkeit gibt, überschüssige Teile einer importierten Grafik wegzuschneiden.. Leider habe ich vergessen wie.. könnt ihr mir weiterhelfen???

Da war doch was mit ner Tastenkombi, oder?  

MfG Harzteufel


----------



## Thomas Lindner (19. Mai 2003)

Ausser eine Kopie über STRG + C ( Zwischenablage ) und einfügen über (Menü Bearbeiten -> Innen Einfügen  ( STRG + UMSCHALT + V ) ist mir kein ander Weg bekannt.

Irgendwo befindet sich ein Thread, der das beschreibt. 

Kurfassung:

Importiertes "Objekt"/Bild in die Zwischenablage kopieren
Objekt das gefüllt werden soll / "Freistellungsform" auswählen
Menü: Bearbeiten -> Innen einfügen
Die Raute/Blume die im "Freisteller" erscheint verschieben...

Importiertes Objekt läßt sich jetzt in den "Freisteller" schieben

( Importiertes Objekt löschen! )


----------



## Harzteufel (19. Mai 2003)

*Hmmm...*

...ist das nicht die Möglichkeit in Fireworks etc.???
Also, ich habe keine Möglichkeit, um das in Freehand so zu machen.

Es gab doch ne Tastenkombi, wo dann das bekannte Freistellungswerkzeug den Mauszeiger ersetzt!!! 

MfG Harzteufel


----------



## Thomas Lindner (19. Mai 2003)

Shit, Du hast Recht, aberr ich komme nicht auf Kombi! ( ich tüftel mal )...

Sorry, hatte zu Anfang deine Frage falsch verstanden...


*EDIT*


Jetzt habe ich einen und einen halben Meter Papierstapel mit "alten" Schulungsunterlagen gewälzt, aber naja, ich bin fündig geworden:

Die Tastenkombination ist "C" wie sollte es auch anders sein, bei "C" für "Cut".

Wenn Du "C" drückst, kannst Du das Bild an den Eckpunkten verschieben, wodurch es zugeschnitten wird.

Btw.: Der Tip den ich in den Unterlagen gefunden habe ist ein Ausdruck von http://www.designerinaction.de/ , also sollte es zum nachlesen da auch noch zu finden sein...


----------



## Harzteufel (20. Mai 2003)

Super, Thomas! Dank dir! Genau diese Taste(nkombi) hab ich gesucht.. Ich habe den Tipp übrigens auch auf der Seite http://www.designerinaction.de gelesen  

mfg harzteufel


----------



## hollip (5. August 2004)

Danke für den Tipp. Sowas gibt ja nichtmal die Hilfe von Freehand her.

Ich würde die oben gestellte Frage jetzt gern noch ein wenig ausweiten:

Wie kann ich einem Foto, dass ich erfolgreich beschnitten habe, jetzt auch noch die Ecken abrunden?

Danke - Holger


----------



## Beppone (10. August 2004)

Hallo Holger,

da mußt Du wieder konventionell vorgehen, was aber auch recht simpel geht:

1. Rechteck mit dem Rechteckwerkzeug zeichnen, die Info-Palette aufrufen (Win: Strg+I, mac: Apfel+I) und den gewünschten Ecken-Radius eingeben.
2. Das Rechteck über dem Foto platzieren
3. Foto auswählen - ausschneiden (Apfel+X, es muß dann "verschwinden")
4. Wieder das Rechteck auswählen und "Innen einfügen (Apfel+Shift+V)" befehlen

Jetzt sollte das Bild in das Rechteck (oder jede andere Form) eingefügt worden sein.

Um es jetzt noch genauer zu positionieren, nutzt Du das kleine Verschiebekreuz,
das beim Anklicken auf das Rechteck in dessen Mitte gezeigt wird. Einmal draufklicken und bei gedrückter Maustaste verschieben, oder aufs Verschiebekreuz doppelklicken, dann werden alle eingefügten Objekte ausgewählt, die sich dann auch nachträglich skalieren, rotieren etc lassen.

Gruß

Bep


----------

